# Buying a Spouse



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

*A store that sells new husbands has opened in New York, where a woman may go to choose a husband. Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the store operates:*
*You may visit this store* *ONLY ONCE!* *There are six floors and the value of the products increase as the shopper ascends the flights. The shopper may choose any item from a particular floor, or may choose to go up to the next floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building!*

*So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband. On the first floor the sign on the door reads:*

*Floor 1* *- These men Have Jobs*
*She is intrigued, but continues to the second floor, where the sign reads:*

*Floor 2* *- These men Have Jobs and Love Kids.*
*'That's nice,' she thinks, 'but I want more.'*

*So she continues upward. The third floor sign reads:*

*Floor 3* *- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, and are Extremely Good Looking.*

*'Wow,' she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going.*

*She goes to the fourth floor and the sign reads:*

*Floor 4* *- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Good Looking and Help With Housework.*

*'Oh, mercy me!' she exclaims, 'I can hardly stand it!'*

*Still, she goes to the fifth floor and the sign reads:*

*Floor 5* *- These men Have Jobs, Love Kids, are Drop-dead Gorgeous, Help with Housework, and Have a Strong Romantic Streak.*

*She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the* *sixth floor* *, where the sign reads:*

*Floor 6* *- You are visitor 31,456,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor. This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store.*

*PLEASE NOTE:*
*To avoid gender bias charges, the store's owner opened a New Wives store just across the street.*

*The* *first floor* *has* *wives that love sex.*

*The* *second floor* *has wives that love sex, have money and like beer.*

*The* *third, fourth, fifth* *and* *sixth* *floors* *have never been visited.*


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I'd love to show this to my wife but I don't have medical insurance right now and can't afford the hospital bill


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd stop at the second floor of the wife store too. What else could I ask for? 8)


----------



## RonHardy (Oct 26, 2016)

Shown this to my wife. She's not taking with me right now


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Read this to my wife.

She chuckled and handed me the checkbook, but I know there is no money left in the account.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I'd stop at the second floor of the wife store too. What else could I ask for? 8)


Maybe a boat, reloading setup, rifle collection...since you asked...


----------

